# Skinny dog



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Just scooped this guy up off of CL today. He was living in a trailer full of stuff you could barely walk and being fed Ol'roy. This guy is always hungry. Picked up some Fromm Chicken and veg to start him out slow on the food. My questions are.....he always wants more food! How much should I be feeding him? His water intake is normal and poops are good. He even jumped the gate to get to the cat's food.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Our current rescue gal ate 2 chicken leg/thigh combos a day for 2 weeks. Of course we feed Raw. Her weight was about 45lbs when we picked her up 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

That doesn't seem like enough. Did you leave the skin on? How much does she weigh now?

Although....unless they were giant quarters then I could see that.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, she weighs about 52 lb now. She was pretty skinny when we got her. At first, no skin. After about a week, skin was on the chicken. She is a super sweet rescue gal that looked skinnier than the pics of your new boy.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow that is excellent!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks! It is a true story. I am really very proud of how she is doing. Today she ate some chicken breast and some venison, the first meal without some bone. She loved it! Tomorrow she will have a bit of bone for one of 2meals and we will go from there again!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

He doesent look too bad, maybe 5-6 lbs underweight. Most dogs always act like they are starving, not sure how much he weighs though, Uno is 60 lbs and eats slightly less then 2 cups a day of grain free (nutrisca).


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Honestly he does not need to gain very much weight at all- 2-4lbs tops. Pit Bulls should be kept fit and trim, and while you can see a bit much in the way of rib, he's not anywhere even close to emaciated. He's got nice muscle tone in the rear, although he could use a bit more in the front. 

Here's Riddle, a Pit Bull at a very proper weight:


















Bullies also think they are starving at all times, so do NOT let him fool you into thinking he needs to eat more!  Riddle, who has not missed a meal since she was four months old, will STILL act like a starving Ethiopian child 10 minutes after her meal. 

About how much do you think he weighs? He looks in the 50s or 60s, so he should be eating roughly 2-2.5 cups a day.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Okay just did his numbers

39 lbs
17 inches tall
23 inches long

And he is over a year old


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, I overestimated now didn't I. lol. 

You could really get away with 1.5 to 1 3/4 cups a day with him, if Fromm is as nutrient dense as I think it is. I wouldn't feed him more than 2 cups maximum.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

your dog could be naturally on the thin side. i would feed him
twice a day. a cup in the am and a cup in the pm. you can
add things to his food. a snack here and there might not hurt.
thanks for rescuing.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a whippet, so i always tend to think other dogs are on the "big side" 

But your dog looks good to me. Shame that they were being fed crappy food though.


----------

